# maples



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll assume that it's not a sugar maple that blooms earlier than the two soft maples we have here in Vermont. So, are the buds and last year's growth red or brown? Red is a Red maple and brown a Silver maple.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I'll assume that it's not a sugar maple that blooms earlier than the two soft maples we have here in Vermont. So, are the buds and last year's growth red or brown? Red is a Red maple and brown a Silver maple.


Thanks Michael,

The buds are red. 

Shane


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Soft maple are in bloom here. Bees were packing in pollin today


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

What is a soft maple?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't know what they are, but some call them "silver maples" here.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

I know the sugar maple is called a hard maple. The sugars are fairly easy to identify.

Shane


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

The soft maples are Red Maple, Silver Maple, and Box Elder. The Red Maple is the first to flower, and is the one most used by honeybees for that reason. This is the one you have. I look forward to seeing them a'buzz every Spring.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

We have sugar maples in our yard. The seeds on a sugar are paired making a "U" shape whereas seeds from a silver maple are paired and wider spread making a "V" shape. The seeds of the sugar are smaller. Their sap is much sweeter than that of a silver. You can tap silvers, but you need much more sap to make maple syrup.

Also, during late fall or winter, tap your finger on the end of the bud of the maple. Is it pointy or sharp.........a sugar maple! Is it blunt or rounded, then not a sugar maple.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

If it is blooming already it is most likely a Red Maple. That is all we have in the South. BUT, it is one of the most important trees that build up the early packages and early queens most people get around the country. The maples here in North East Florida have already bloomed out and the bees that survieved winter are well on their way to a good spring! Our Maples start blooming as early as mid December.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the identification tips.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

johng said:


> If it is blooming already it is most likely a Red Maple. That is all we have in the South. BUT, it is one of the most important trees that build up the early packages and early queens most people get around the country. The maples here in North East Florida have already bloomed out and the bees that survieved winter are well on their way to a good spring! Our Maples start blooming as early as mid December.


We have two of the red maples. One is a huge mature tree. The other is maybe four or five years old. 99% of the bees where on the mature tree. The smaller tree is blooming strong. We actually have another sapling that should bloom in a year or two.

Until I saw all the bees, and read your post, I did not realize how important the red maple was. 

Shane


----------

